# BROKEN TOE...



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all,
Merry christmas to all of you!
I just want to share with you want hapen to my baby girl Eli... :'(
Since i got her , she goes to the same puppy daycare, 3-4 times a week and she loves it !
2 week ago i drop her there and i received a phone call from them that she hurt herself while she was playing.So left work , bring her to the vet, passed a x-ray and they tol me she had a broken toe in her back paw...They put something to hold it still and the thing around her neck. Its going to be minimum 3 weeks, she is not alowed to go take walk or play...i have a very sad puppy and i am a very sad mummy now...
I miss her energie and her zoomies , this is all she is....
We are somehow furtunate that it is only her toe...
Did that hapen to one of you?

Thanks...

Stephanie


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

Poor Eli! I hope she gets well soon so that she can zip and zoom around again. All my best...


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you very much Rebel...


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

My dogs haven't broken anything - yet. However, when my youngest lab was a pup, she tried to climb the garden fence to get to the tomatoes. She sliced the pad off of her paw - almost completely. We rushed her to the vet and over 200 stitches later, she was as good as new - I had the same struggles. She was a 7 month old pup, full of energy, and had to wear a cone and a cast. They casted her paw so she wouldn't lick it. However, 2 casts later, after she'd chewed them off thru her cone, they gave up and told me to just try and keep it clean.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor girl! 

I don't have experience with this myself, but I recall a forum member "Smurfette" whose dog had a couple of broken toes. You can try messaging her for some advice, I don't know if she's as active on here anymore.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7266.msg55736.html#msg55736

Good luck and hopefully Eli will have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Glucosamine

Chondroiton

MSM

and Omega 3 oils


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear of eli's broken toe. Our girl kenzie broke her front right pinkie at 9 months, she was on bed rest for 3 weeks and now absolutely fine. Just had to take it easy and break into walks gently, she let us know when she was ready. I would say rest, rest and a bit more rest. Its hard when they start feeling better to keep em quiet. Played hide and seek a lot and had many cuddles. Hope eli gets back to normal quickly.

cooper n kenzie send hugs n ruffs


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this! Recently our 4 year old boy tore a large patch of skin off his forearm while running through the woods. We had to have it stapled back in place. It's very tender new skin and he keeps trying to lick & chew it open - so he wears a cone pretty much full time. 

We are nearing the end of week 3. The cone is totally beat up - dented and scratched. I saw his sister grab onto it and start pulling earlier today - so now it has teethmarks!  I have tiny yellow bruise lines on my legs where he keeps banging into me with his cone - LOL (he likes to come up from behind and stand close to us). Don't even get me started about the furniture and the Christmas tree he keeps banging in to!! I can't wait to put the "cone of shame/lampshade" up in the attic!

He can still run around and it never appeared to hurt him too badly. That can be a good and bad thing. He is almost impossible to slow down outside and I've been living in constant fear that he'll bang into something and tear it open again.

We did have a dachshund break 3 toes once - he got tangled up in a cord & pulled a playstation down on his foot. They all healed perfectly and rapidly - its been years but I think it was 2-3 weeks. They put a cast on him and he was able to walk around on it. He ripped the cast off a few times and we kept having to have it re-done. 

I know it will be hard for you guys but in the big picture, 3 weeks will be over before you know it and you'll be back to having big fun!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

At 12 weeks my baby Tai ran down the stairs, skidded into a speaker which fell PERFECTLY on his toe. Broke it. 

Nothing is worse than seeing your exuberant baby hindered at such a young age, but they bounce back! Keep with as much training as you can!


----------

